
Yahoo Mobile Abandons Its Smartphone App To Focus On The iPhone - rv
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/18/yahoo-mobile-abandons-its-blackberry-app-to-focus-on-the-iphone/
======
DenisM
I'm not sure how to read this. Is this beinning of the end of blackberry?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Looking at the health of both companies if it's the beginning of the end for
either of them I'd say it's Yahoo. On that note this seems short sighted. With
the smartphone market just gearing up I think it's foolish to focus on any one
platform unless you absolutely have to.

(For the record I don't think either one is going anywhere soon, I'm just
saying Yahoo's closer to a fall than Blackberry)

~~~
DenisM
I'm getting the vibe (e.g. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/18/yahoo-mobile-
abandons-i...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/18/yahoo-mobile-abandons-its-
blackberry-app-to-focus-on-the-iphone/#comment-2754193) ) that BB apps sell
less than 10% of the iPhone apps. If this is anywhere close to reality noone
will develop apps for BB...

